# struggling with my gps (please help)



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a vista cx and i can not get it to connect to my computer. it says it can not find it. I have installed the drivers for the usb and it will not work.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

P.S.E Hunter said:


> I have a vista cx and i can not get it to connect to my computer. it says it can not find it. I have installed the drivers for the usb and it will not work.


I m no expert at this stuff; but sometimes you have to enable the device for USB connection to computer before the device "will allow the computer to see the device". I had this problem with my cell phone recently-

All else fails, contact Garmin.


----------

